# Arbeitstitel: Die Legende vom Forum



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

> Um mein Versprechen von hier einzulösen, diese kleine Geschichte:


_Was bisher geschah:_

Es begab sich zu jener Zeit, als die beiden benachbarten Königreiche pcgames und pcgameshardware einen Pakt der Allianz schlossen um ihre Kräfte zu bündeln, im Kampf gegen den pösen Zauberer Google. Jener versuchte seit Äonen das Land mit seinen Horden des Kommerz zu erobern und die Macht an sich zu reissen. Seine bösartigste Kreatur, der Drache Adword, überzog das Forum mit Terror und versetzte die User in Angst und Schrecken. Um diesem Gräuel endgültig ein Ende zu bereiten, sandte der König eine Handvoll tapferer Männer aus, das Übel im Keim zu ersticken. 

HanFred, ein geschickter Fernkämpfer, dessen tödliche Pfeile auch auf grossen Distanzen stets ihr Ziel trafen. 
Sir eX2tremiosU, ein angriffslustiger Barbar und ehemaliger Ritter des Königs, der mit seiner gewaltigen Streitaxt einen furchteinflösenden Anblick bereitete. 
Dimebag, ein furchtloser Söldner, der die Feinde ohne zu zögern mit einem Schwerthieb in zwei Hälften teilen konnte. 
Lord Mephisto, ein mächtiger Magier, durch dessen Heilzauber selbst die übermächtigsten Gegner ohne Verluste besiegt werden konnten. 
Begleitet wurden sie von ihrem treuen Gehilfen Herbboy, dessen Kochkünste die Gruppe schnell zu schätzen gelernt hatte. 

Ihre Geschichte wurde niedergeschrieben und von Generation zu Generation weitergegeben, auf dass sie niemals vergessen wird. 

...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

*Buch 1 – Kapitel 23 

Der Schild des Lichts*


Die Reise wurde immer beschwerlicher. Niemand aus der Gruppe konnte sich noch erinnern wieviele Trolle er bereits erschlagen hatte. Es müssen hunderte gewesen sein, so kam es den geplagten Kämpfern jedenfalls vor. 
Im finsteren Spielewald stiessen sie auf unerwarteten Widerstand. Eines Nachts wurden sie von einem Rudel Bugs überfallen und konnten nur mit Mühe und Not dem sicheren Tode entgehen. 
Eine regelrechte Qual war die Durchquerung der Softwarewüste, einer ausgetrockneten Einöde, in der es keinerlei Leben zu geben schien. Nach einem mehrtägigen Fussmarsch erreichten sie schliesslich völlig am Ende ihrer Kräfte den Hardwareberg, an dessen Fusse sie sich niederliessen um zu rasten. 
Herbboy errichtete binnen Minuten ein Lager und begann mit den Vorbereitungen auf ein Gelage ohne Gleichen. Er kredenzte den Männern ein Festmahl wie es sich für Fürsten gehört. Das Bier floss in Strömen, es wurde gesungen und gelacht. Man erzählte sich am Lagerfeuer Geschichten über den legendären Hofnarren ZAM, der einst mit seinen Vorführungen den ganzen Hof zum lachen brachte. All die Mühen des Weges waren zumindest für eine Nacht vergessen. 

...

Als die ersten Sonnenstrahlen den Reif auf den Blättern küssten, brachen sie ihre Zelte ab und machten sich auf den Weg an ihr endgültiges Ziel – den Servicedungeon. Dort vermuteten sie die Unterkunft des Drachen Adword. Ihn zu töten war ihr Auftrag, ihre Mission. Seinetwegen hatten sie all die Strapazen auf sich genommen. 

...

Nachdem sie am Eingang der Höhle angekommen waren, legten sie ihr Gepäck ab und besprachen die Vorgehensweise. 
„Wir wissen nicht welche Gefahren auf uns lauern“, sagte HanFred. „Deshalb sollten wir stets aufmerksam sein.“ 
„Ihr habt Recht“, erwiderte Dimebag. „Es könnte von Fallen nur so wimmeln. Lord, Eure Kräfte werden uns nützlicher sein als je zuvor. Wir müssen uns auf Euch verlassen können.“ 
„Ihr werdet einen freien Rücken haben“, versicherte Mephisto. „Herbboy, Du bewachst derweil die Ausrüstung.“ 
Mit entschlossenem Blick wandte sich eX2tremiousU dem Eingang zu: „Auf diesen Moment habe ich mein ganzes Leben lang gewartet!“

Sie betraten die Gruft und sofort stiess ihnen dieser moderige Geruch in die Nasenhöhlen. „Der Gestank des Todes“, stellte Dimebag fest ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 
Je tiefer sie in die Höhle vordrangen, desto weniger Licht fand den Weg durch das Labyrinth aus Fels und Moos. Skelette lagen warnend auf dem Boden und unheimliche Geräusche bahnten sich ihren Weg durch die verschlungenen Winkel. 
„Halt!“ befahl Dimebag mit eindringlicher Stimme. „Da hat sich etwas bewegt.“ Sie schauten sich angespannt um aber konnten in der Dunkelheit nichts entdecken. „Meine Sinne haben mich wohl getäuscht“, gab er Entwarnung. „Aber es war mir als ...“ 
Plötzlich stand vor ihnen ein gar grässlicher Gnom, in der linken Hand eine Axt, in der rechten einen Bierkrug. 
„Ich werde dich erschlagen wie einen räudigen Hund!“ schrie eX2tremiousU und zückte seine Waffe. 
„Haltet ein Sir eX“, hinderte ihn HanFred daran loszustürmen. „Ich glaube der Kobold will uns etwas mitteilen.“ 

„Ich bin Rossi, der Wächter des Servicedungeons“, sprach der Gnom. „Ich weiss warum Ihr hier seid, ich kenne Euer Gesuch.“ 
Fliegen kreisten über dem Haupt des kleinen Wichts während er sprach. 
„Ihr wollt den Drachen besiegen, der Euer Volk heimsucht. Jedoch werdet Ihr ihn hier weder finden, noch werdet Ihr in der Lage sein, seinen tödlichen Attacken stand zu halten. Eure Rüstungen wird er durchboren als wären sie aus Garn gemacht. Kehret um und erklimmet die Spitze des Hardwareberges, dort wird man Euch den Weg weisen.“ 
Ein greller Blitz durchfuhr den Raum und blendete die tapferen Recken. Als sie wieder Augenlicht erlangten standen sie in einer Wolke aus schwarzem Rauch und der Gnom war verschwunden. 

„Welch Erscheinung ist uns widerfahren“, fragte Dimebag verwirrt in die Runde. „Sollen wir seinen Prophezeiungen Glauben schenken?“ 
„Er machte einen zwielichtigen Eindruck wenn Ihr mich fragt“, entgenete Mephisto in einem misstrauischen Tonfall. 
„Aber Lord“, intervenierte HanFred, „meint Ihr nicht es wäre ihm ein Leichtes gewesen uns anzugreifen wenn er es so gewollt hätte? Ich denke, wir sollten seinen Ratschlag befolgen.“ 
„Nun gut, Ihr mögt Recht haben“, erwiederte Mephisto, „aber wir sollten mit äusserster Vorsicht handeln.“ 
So taten die Helden wie ihnen der Gnom geheissen hatte und begaben sich auf den Rückweg zum Hardwareberg. 

Dort angekommen, errichteten sie erneut ihr Lager, da der Tag sich bereits dem Ende zu neigte. Wieder speisten und tranken sie die halbe Nacht, um anschliessend in einen Schlaf, gleich einem Delirium zu fallen. 

...

Am nächsten Morgen begannen sie mit den Vorbereitungen für den Aufbruch. 
„Lasst uns nur das nötigste mitnehmen“, apellierte HanFred. „Der Aufstieg wird lang und hart.“ 
„Meine Axt ist alles was ich benötigen werde um den Schädel dieses Ungeheuers zu spalten.“ eX2tremiousU wirkte angriffslustig wie eh und jeh. Mephisto bemerkte dies und versuchte auf ihn einzuwirken: „Wenn ich die Worte des Kobolds richtig zu deuten vermag, dann erwartet uns auf dem Gipfel nicht der Drachen, Sir eX. Ihr solltet Euch Eure Wut ebenso einteilen wie Eure Kraft.“ 
„Lasst uns gehen“, sagte eX2tremiousU mit so ernster Stimme, dass man den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, die Worte von Mephisto hätten ihn nicht erreicht. 

...

Gegen Mittag erreichten sie den ein kleines Gebirgsbächlein und verschafften sich am Wasserkühlung. Der Wind blies ihnen ins Gesicht und sie entschlossen sich kurz zu rasten. 
„Sir eX, warum seid Ihr so versessen darauf den Drachen zu finden“, fragte HanFred. Schweigen. „Sir eX?“ 
Er wirkte abwesend. Sein Blick war zuerst leer, dann erfüllte er sich mit tiefer Trauer. 
„Als ich noch ein kleiner Junge war“, begann er zu sprechen, „lebte ich glücklich mit meiner Familie in einem Dorf namens Asus. Ich war verliebt in das Mädchen aus dem Hause gegenüber. Ihr Name war nVIDIA. Eines Tages, es war im Herbst, verdunkelte sich die Sonne und wir alle blickten zum Himmel. Zuerst wussten wir nicht was geschah, doch dann regnete es Feuer ... Adword ... er zerstörte das ganze Dorf und als wir versuchten zu fliehen nahm er mir das wichtigste das ich jemals hatte; nVIDIA. Er griff sie mit seinen Klauen und flog mit ihr davon. Seitdem jage ich ihn. Ich bin sicher, dass sie noch lebt ...“ 

...

Gerade rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang erreichten sie den Gipfel. Während sie die letzten Meter zurücklegten verschwand die Sonne auf der anderen Seite des Berges und es brach die Dämmerung an. Auf einer kleinen Erhebung entdeckten sie ein seltsames Gebilde aus Stein und es lag etwas in der Luft, dass keiner von ihnen mit Worten beschreiben konnte. Als sie sich dem Gebilde bis auf wenige Schritte genähert hatten erkannten sie, dass es sich um eine Art Altar handelte. Auf diesem Altar lag ein Gegenstand der die Konturen einer Platte aufwies. Es war ein Schild und eine unnatürliche Aura schien ihn zu umgeben. Sie hielten inne und sahen sich ratlos an. 
Plötzlich fing der Schild an zu leuchten und die gesammte Umgebung wurde in gleissendes Licht gehüllt. Staub wirbelte vom Boden auf und ein durchdringends Summen ertönte. Wie zur Salzsäule erstarrt standen die fünf da und trauten ihren Augen nicht – eine grell leuchtende Erscheinung in Form eines Frauenkörpers stieg aus der Aura des Schildes empor und blickte auf die verdutzen Männer hinab. 

„Wer seid Ihr“, rief Dimebag der Erscheinung entgegen. 
„Mein Name ist Petra, Göttin des Lichts und Hüterin der heiligen Hallen die Ihr Redaktion nennt, Sterblicher“, sagte sie mit sanfter aber eindringlicher Stimme. „Ihr seid gekommen um den Fluch des Zauberers zu brechen, seinen Drachen zu töten. Dies ist Adblock, der Schild des Lichts, nur er ist in der Lage den mächtigen Angriffen Adwords Einhalt zu gebieten. Nehmt ihn und vollbringt Euer Werk, doch wisset: Nur einer von Euch wird über die Fähigkeit verfügen den Schild zu tragen. Seine Bestimmung ist es den Drachen zu töten und den Fluch zu beenden.“ 

Alles war vorbei. Die Grillen zirpten, es wehte eine leichte Brise und der Schild lag auf dem Altar. 
„Ist dies eben wirklich geschehen“, frage eX2tremiousU ungläubig, „oder verlassen mich meine Sinne?“ 
„Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann verlassen mich auch die meinen“, bestätigte ihn HanFred. 
Mephisto schien der erste zu sein, der die Fassung wieder errang. „Wir sollten uns aufmachen herauszufinden ob die Erscheinung die Wahrheit gesagt hat.“ 
Er ging zu dem Schild und versuchte ihn anzuheben aber schaffte es nicht. HanFred versuchte als zweiter sein Glück aber auch er scheiterte an der Last des Schildes. Genau so wenig war Dimebag im Stande die Prophezeiung wahr zu machen. 
„Ich bin es also“, sagte Sir eX2tremiousU entschlossen und griff nach dem Schild. Auch er konnte ihn nicht an sich nehmen. 
„Keiner von uns vieren ist der Auserwählte, wer ist es dann?“ 


*Ende Kapitel 23*


_dedicated to Petra „PCGames“ Fröhlich_


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

*Anmerkungen des Autors*

@ alle COs, SCOs, CCs, Members, Admins, Redis und das gesamte Reinigungspersonal der Redaktionsräumlichkeiten: Sorry dass ich nicht alle in den Text miteinbeziehen konnte. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal. 

@ HanFred, Dimebag, eX2tremiousU, LordMephisto und Herbboy: Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich ohne zu fragen euren guten Namen für dieses Intermezzo missbraucht habe.  

@ ZAM: 

@ Rainer Rosshirt: Dich als Zwerg mit fiesen Körpergerüchen in die Geschichte einzubauen soll natürlich keine Anspielung sein, dass war nur von deinem Avatar abgeleitet und passte gut ins Konzept. Um uns vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen könntest du allerdings einfach ein Foto von deinem Gesicht ... naja, den Versuch wars jedenfalls wert. Ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel und deshalb nochmal ganz laut für alle: ROSSI STINKT NICHT! Ich glaub er riecht sogar ganz gut. 

@ Petra Fröhlich: Ich weiss nicht ob du mit deiner Rolle in der Geschichte zufrieden bist. Die Herren Sponsoren wirds wohl nicht so erfreuen *g* aber die müssen das ja auch nicht lesen. Ich glaube nicht mal, dass du das überhaupt lesen wirst, ich hab jedenfalls meine Schuld beglichen. 


Euer zutiefst verbundener 

SSA


----------



## olstyle (19. Februar 2007)

Wow. Wann kommt der nächste Teil(wo sich herrausstellt das Herb der Auserwählte ist  )?
Allerdings wäre die Kriegskuh wohl vom Namen her prädestiniert für eine Rolle gewesen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: "Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.".
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Freestyler-AT-PC (19. Februar 2007)

*Kicha* Süß.

Gefällt mir 

LG Stefan


----------



## crackajack (19. Februar 2007)

Nicht schlecht geschrieben und gar nicht mal unlustig   - besonders wenn man sich die Charaktere während dem Lesen in etwa so vorstellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RR


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Petra


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (19. Februar 2007)

Klasse geschrieben


----------



## Burtchen (19. Februar 2007)

Sehr geil    - aber warum habe ich keine Rolle darin?


----------



## outlawx (19. Februar 2007)

super geschichte!   

hoffentlich gibts da regelmässig ne fortsetzung!


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (19. Februar 2007)

> @ Petra Fröhlich: Ich weiss nicht ob du mit deiner Rolle in der Geschichte zufrieden bist. Die Herren Sponsoren wirds wohl nicht so erfreuen *g* aber die müssen das ja auch nicht lesen. Ich glaube nicht mal, dass du das überhaupt lesen wirst, ich hab jedenfalls meine Schuld beglichen.  <

Ich hätte mir eine vielschichtigere, ausgearbeitetere Rolle gewünscht, mit einer Jahrzehnte zurückreichenden Historie, geschliffenen Dialogen, tollkühnen Thesen, diversen Nebenplots, Auslandsaufenthalten, Cliffhangern, Entführungen auf chinesische Containerfrachter und einem Doppelleben, das erst in Episode 15 angedeutet wird. So ist's aber auch nicht schlecht 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

Burtchen am 19.02.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum habe ich keine Rolle darin?


Wie oft wird dieser Satz wohl noch kommen ...  



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 19.02.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mir eine vielschichtigere, ausgearbeitetere Rolle gewünscht, mit einer Jahrzehnte zurückreichenden Historie, geschliffenen Dialogen, tollkühnen Thesen, diversen Nebenplots, Auslandsaufenthalten, Cliffhangern, Entführungen auf chinesische Containerfrachter und einem Doppelleben, das erst in Episode 15 angedeutet wird. So ist's aber auch nicht schlecht


Wow, das ging aber schnell! Man könnte fast den Endruck gewinnen du tust den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als im Forum stöbern. 

Freut mich jedenfalls, dass du nicht vollkommen enttäuscht bist und ich mein Soll damit erfüllt habe. *verneig* 

Untertänigst, Euer
SSA


----------



## mega28 (19. Februar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 19.02.2007 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 19.02.2007 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi, genial... wie lang hasten dafür geschrieben?   


Spoiler



PS: darf ich im nexten text als statist vorkommen, der zwar nix mit der geschichte zu tun hat, aber einfach nichtstuend im text drinnen steht?


----------



## Teslatier (19. Februar 2007)

mega28 am 19.02.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PS: darf ich im nexten text als statist vorkommen, der zwar nix mit der geschichte zu tun hat, aber einfach nichtstuend im text drinnen steht?


Ne, du wirst später dann sinnlos dem Drachen geopfert.   

PS: nicht schlecht


----------



## AgeLer (19. Februar 2007)

Nicht schlecht, ist dir echt gelungen  


Spoiler



(freue mich schon auf Fortsetzungen)


 . Wie lange bist du da drangesessen :-o ? Mir kam gerade die Idee, dass wenn du Fortsetzungen "produzierst", alle in die HoF zu verschieben, denn in G&W gehen die Geschichten völlg unter.


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2007)

> HanFred, ein geschickter Fernkämpfer, dessen tödliche Pfeile auch auf grossen Distanzen stets ihr Ziel trafen.



da muss ich schon meine brille ghabt haben, vorher war ich nämlich die oberniete im schiessstand.  

hehe, nett gemacht. ich muss mir erstmal die zeit nehmen und alles in ruhe lesen, bin noch nicht ganz durch. aber es sieht schonmal gut aus.


edit: so, wirklich unterhaltsam.  
hehe, AdBlock ist wahrlich ein geschenk der götter. AdBlock Plus erst recht.


----------



## jediknight1 (19. Februar 2007)

AgeLer am 19.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, ist dir echt gelungen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



In der Fortsetzung beschützen jedis den Hardwarekönig (ATI).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Februar 2007)

Dein Werk hat in meinem Herz erneut tiefe Wunden entstehen lassen. Erfüllt von Trauer, Hass und Wut erinnere ich mich an jenen Sommer, der mein Leben so nachhaltig und auf geheimnisvolle Art verändert hat. Ihr Haar war schwarz, so schwarz wie das fahle Antlitz eines postapokalyptischen Reiters, der gekommen war um meinen Untergang zu besiegeln. Ihre Haut war zart, so zart und weich wie Seide, die in mühsamer Arbeit von entschlossenen Kammerdienern angefertigt worden ist. Ihr Blick war erfüllt von Lust, von alles verschlingender Lust auf das Leben, die Liebe und mich. Ich denke noch oft an sie, doch jedes Mal reißen mich Zweifel aus meinen verträumten und naiven Monologen. Sie führen mich zurück in das hier und jetzt, wo Liebe keine Bedeutung mehr hat, wo das Leben die Definition für das Wort "Höllengequal" geworden ist. Ach, ich wünschte es läge in meiner Macht die Zeit zu verändern, um Dich, meine geliebte nVidia, noch einmal in den Händen halten zu können, um Deine nach Honig duftenden Haare zu riechen, um mein Schicksal in deine Augen voller Liebe legen zu können.

Ich habe, und werde Dich immer lieben. nVidia.

~ 

Geile Story, hat mir den Morgen doch sehr versüßt.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

AgeLer am 19.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange bist du da drangesessen :-o ?


Bevor diese Frage noch öfter kommt: Freitag Nacht. 



			
				HanFred am 19.02.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > HanFred, ein geschickter Fernkämpfer, dessen tödliche Pfeile auch auf grossen Distanzen stets ihr Ziel trafen.
> 
> 
> 
> da muss ich schon meine brille ghabt haben, vorher war ich nämlich die oberniete im schiessstand.


Ein schweizer Fernkämpfer, da war doch was?  

SSA


----------



## BlackDead (19. Februar 2007)

Sehr gelungen die Gesichte.   
Ich will eine Fortsetzung.  

PS:
Ich will das die Liebesgesichte zwischen Dumbi und eX eingebaut wird.


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 19.02.2007 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schweizer Fernkämpfer, da war doch was?
> 
> SSA


wobei ich in der armee eher sozusagen auf drachenabwehr spezialisiert war. das ist natürlich auch fernkampf.
http://www.vbs-ddps.ch/internet/luftwaffe/de/home/about/assets/antiair/sting.Par.0001.Image.direct.gif/stinger.jpg



(ich bin nicht auf dem bild und interessanterweise hat der  typ am hellichten tag das nachtsichtgerät montiert  )


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2007)

Da hast du dir ja wirklich Mühe gegeben. Ist wirklich sehr gut geschrieben. Kompliment. Weiter so


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 19.02.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... erinnere ich mich an jenen Sommer ...


Herbst.  



> Ich habe, und werde Dich immer lieben. nVidia.


Ich wusste nicht, dass dir das noch so nahe geht. Dachte du wärst schon darüber hinweg. Sorry.  

SSA


----------



## Dimebag (19. Februar 2007)

LOL gut 

Danke für die Rolle. Aus so den Heinis (meine Wenigkeit inkl) könnte man tatsächlich 'nen dicken Schinken schreiben. Wenn du dich traust, kannst du ja versuchen, Charakterzüge mit einzubauen *g* und ein paar Member hier würden auch ganz drollige Rollen abgeben.

Ach, und nochwas: gut, dass Mepho, der gutmütige Riese dabei ist, so fühl ich mich gleich viel sicherer in diesem Abenteuer. Da legt sich ja eh keine Sau mit uns an. *erstmal einen dreh*


----------



## machbetmachallabett (19. Februar 2007)

Auch ein riesenkompliment von mir.   
Bau mal für die nächsten Folgen noch ein bisschen mehr Forenprominenz wie zB Nali oder Bernd ein. *g*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. Februar 2007)

Dimebag am 19.02.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich traust, kannst du ja versuchen, Charakterzüge mit einzubauen *g* und ein paar Member hier würden auch ganz drollige Rollen abgeben.


Ein Fass ohne Boden. 



> Ach, und nochwas: gut, dass Mepho, der gutmütige Riese dabei ist, so fühl ich mich gleich viel sicherer in diesem Abenteuer. Da legt sich ja eh keine Sau mit uns an.


Er kann aber auch ganz schön unangenehm werden. Keiner weiss das besser als du. Du erinnerst dich doch: Damals im Spielewald, als die hinterhältigen Bugs euch überfallen haben, wurdest du überrumpelt und in die Ecke gedrängt. Du hattest bereits dem Tod furchtlos ins Auge gesehen und deinen Frieden geschlossen. Gerade als der Alpha-Bug zum tödlichen Schlag ausholen wollte, gab es diese gewaltige Explosion, die Erde bebte und es zuckten Blitze am Himmel. Als du wieder zu dir kamst lagst du in einem Meer voll Blut - aber es war nicht deines, es war das der Bugs. Der Lord hatte sein ganzes Mana konzentriert und einen Angriff epochalen Ausmasses ausgeführt. Mit einem Schlag hat er die Bugs dahingerafft als wären sie hilflose Käfer. 



> *erstmal einen dreh*


  

SSA


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. Februar 2007)

Ich hätte mir eine vielschichtigere, ausgearbeitetere Rolle gewünscht, mit einer Jahrzehnte zurückreichenden Historie, geschliffenen Dialogen, tollkühnen Thesen, diversen Nebenplots, Auslandsaufenthalten, Cliffhangern, Entführungen auf chinesische Containerfrachter und einem Doppelleben, das erst in Episode 15 angedeutet wird. So ist's aber auch nicht schlecht 

Petra
PC Games [/quote]

frau fröhlich haben wir zuviel 24 gekuckt von wegen chinesischen frachtern und cliffhangern??
 

tolle geschichte vorallem weil mein kumpel hanfred mitspielt ....  

ich freu mich auf weitere kapitel


----------



## spider_fx (19. Februar 2007)

wow... *staun*
hast dir ja echt mühe gegeben und ne tolle geschichte "gebastelt"...
auch die rollenverteilung gefällt mir tiptop - weiter so!


----------



## jongerg (19. Februar 2007)

wirklich toller text


----------



## MartianBuddy (19. Februar 2007)

HanFred am 19.02.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich schon meine brille ghabt haben, vorher war ich nämlich die oberniete im schiessstand.


Gerade in Dich hatte ich grosse Hoffnungen gesetzt!  

Da möchte ich nur an Typen wie "Superman" erinnern:
Im realen Leben eher unscheinbar, aber wehe, wenn sie losgelassen...

Zur Geschichte möchte ich noch folgendes bemerken -

Es wird keinem der  vier Helden gelingen, den Schild aufzuheben.
-Das kann nur der allmächtige, meist hinterhältige Zyklop, "Betriebssystem".

Vielleicht kann das Orakel "WinFAQ" dabei helfen. Aber das ist auch nicht ungefährlich, hat es doch die Gabe, den Unbedarften möglichst in die Irre zu führen.

IMO, hat eben bei der ganzen Geschichte der Tellensohn, nein nicht der Walterli, "HanFred" die wichtigste Rolle:

Da der Zyklop bekannterweise nur über ein Auge verfügt, sollte es unserem "Scharfschützen" möglich sein, dieses zu treffen und damit den Zyklopen zu kontrollieren.

Edit:
Also, Mänu, tüpf dä Siech...


----------



## Dimebag (19. Februar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 19.02.2007 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 19.02.2007 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So hatte ich den Vorfall aber nicht in Erinnerung. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, hat er sich einmal kurz und auffordernd geräuspert, worauf die Bugs sich entschuldigten und überstürzt das Weite suchten...


----------



## Reder (19. Februar 2007)

hi
sehr gute geschichte. die rollen passen wirklich zu jedem. herbboy is nen meister am herd??   der soll ma für mich kochen und ich werde mein urteil dann bilden


----------



## Rinderteufel (19. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte jetzt gehofft, dass ich der finale Bösewicht bin. 
Ich möchte übrigens nur von Ex getötet werden.  Und ich töte Herbboy.


----------



## algiordino (19. Februar 2007)

um es kurz zu machen:   

und jetzt mach dich gefälligst an die fortsetzung!!!11ELF


----------



## ich98 (19. Februar 2007)

algiordino am 19.02.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> um es kurz zu machen:
> 
> und jetzt mach dich gefälligst an die fortsetzung!!!11ELF




find ich auch   

Schön geschrieben, mal schauen, welchen Figuren den vier Helden noch begegnen werden... 




Spoiler



Fortsetzung!elfeinhunderelf


----------



## ich98 (19. Februar 2007)

Rinderteufel am 19.02.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte jetzt gehofft, dass ich der finale Bösewicht bin.


den Drachen musst du mir erst noch zeigen, der aussieht wie ne Bergkuh 


> Ich möchte übrigens nur von Ex getötet werden.  Und ich töte Herbboy.



darf ich dich dann vorher kastrieren?  :-o


----------



## mega28 (19. Februar 2007)

ich98 am 19.02.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 19.02.2007 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jz wirds aber schmutzig *gg*
aber die fertige story könnt dann ja in der pc games abgedruck werden *gG*


----------



## ich98 (19. Februar 2007)

mega28 am 19.02.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jz wirds aber schmutzig *gg*
> aber die fertige story könnt dann ja in der pc games abgedruck werden *gG*



naja mein Speer hat nicht voll getroffen und so musste eX ihn komplett abmurksen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (19. Februar 2007)

Moment, nein, hmm doch, ja doch, ich bin im PCG Forum, komisch, sonst ist das Verhältnis Text zu Fehler hier doch immer umgekehrt. 



			
				AgeLer am 19.02.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kam gerade die Idee, dass wenn du Fortsetzungen "produzierst", alle in die HoF zu verschieben, denn in G&W gehen die Geschichten völlg unter.



Ja, da muss noch ein Fortsetzung her, bin schon gespannt, wie der kleine Panda in die Geschichte stolpert 



Spoiler



denn wer sonst, wenn nicht er, soll das Schild des Lichtes tragen können?



Also, von mir gibt den hier:


----------



## spider_fx (19. Februar 2007)

mega28 am 19.02.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die fertige story könnt dann ja in der pc games abgedruck werden *gG*


würde imo nicht viel sinn machen, da viele der "analogen" pcg-user die charaktere eh nich kennen würden...


----------



## jongerg (19. Februar 2007)

spider_fx am 19.02.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> mega28 am 19.02.2007 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


müsste man halt sternis durch redis ersetzen ^^


----------



## bierchen (19. Februar 2007)

Zum Ende hin kommt Herbboy gar nicht mehr zu Wort. Oder hast Du vergessen zu erwähnen, dass er während der ganzen Zeit ein süßes Mädchen vernascht? *g*


Sehr gut geschrieben, mit ein paar guten Lachern.


----------



## mega28 (19. Februar 2007)

jongerg am 19.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 19.02.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, der text wäre aber die perfekte werbung für die community...so mit dem titel: Tretet auch in die Fantasiewelt der PC-Games-Community ein und werdet ein Teil vom "FORUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM" *HUi* Erlebt spannende Quests mit den Hauptcharakteren....  
ein paar neue würden sich dadurch sicher finden lassen


----------



## spider_fx (20. Februar 2007)

mega28 am 19.02.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 19.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe geile idee


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (20. Februar 2007)

Top-Story !   



Spoiler



Der GMZ und seine Bewohner brauchen auch eine Rolle ! *darauf besteh*


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (20. Februar 2007)

@SSA: Es scheinen ja hier irgendwie alle eine Rolle drin haben zu wollen, Ich an deiner Stelle würde welche versteigern..... Da wird schon was zusammenkommen. 

Aber wirklich eine nette Story.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Februar 2007)

Hey das ist ja geil


----------



## FossilZ (20. Februar 2007)

hehe, geile story   

Edit: wie wäre es im Nachfolger mit ein paar *bierchen* extra?


----------



## Avenga (20. Februar 2007)

toll.  wo ist die fortsetzung?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 20.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das ist ja geil


So, der Lord hats auch gelesen, damit hätten wir fast alle Protagonisten. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Segen von Herb, dann bin ich ein zufriedener Mann. 

Der Ritterschlag von Rossi wäre zu viel der Ehre ...  ... das würde mein altes Herz nicht verkraften. 

SSA


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 21.02.2007 02:37 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 20.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention whore!    

Ne, nur immer weiter so!    

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## AgeLer (21. Februar 2007)

Maulwurf2005 am 20.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @SSA: Es scheinen ja hier irgendwie alle eine Rolle drin haben zu wollen, Ich an deiner Stelle würde welche versteigern..... Da wird schon was zusammenkommen



Oder die Member allgemein als Gruppe erwähnen, zB als nützliche Bauern, die den Recken helfen


----------



## spider_fx (21. Februar 2007)

AgeLer am 21.02.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Maulwurf2005 am 20.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe ist zwar deprimierend, wenn man auf die stufe eines bauern (wenn auch nützlich *g*) degradiert wird, aber es hätte schon was


----------



## jediknight1 (21. Februar 2007)

spider_fx am 21.02.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 21.02.2007 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlen noch Bernd, Bonkic und Mahni mit seiner Wunderwaffe 9800 Pro.


----------



## spider_fx (21. Februar 2007)

jediknight1 am 21.02.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen noch Bernd


...als Vollidiot, der immer alles vermasselt und alle mit seinen doofen Fragen nervt


----------



## Avenga (21. Februar 2007)

spider_fx am 21.02.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 21.02.2007 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was heißt degradiert? man könnte die gemeinen mitglieder auch als sklaven bezeichnen, die in irgendwelchen minen schuften müssen.


----------



## ich98 (21. Februar 2007)

spider_fx am 21.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> jediknight1 am 21.02.2007 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das soll keine komplette Komödie werden, sondern ein Legende mit gewissem Witz


----------



## spider_fx (21. Februar 2007)

ich98 am 21.02.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 21.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt, das hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts völlig vergessen 



			
				Avenga am 21.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt degradiert? man könnte die gemeinen mitglieder auch als sklaven bezeichnen, die in irgendwelchen minen schuften müssen.


hm...nein, das gefällt mir nicht


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Februar 2007)

Rinderteufel am 19.02.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte jetzt gehofft, dass ich der finale Bösewicht bin.


Als Entschädigung bekommst du eine Kurzgeschichte: 

Was kommt dabei heraus wenn man Rindi und Nali in einen Raum sperrt? 


Spoiler



Ein bsekranker ... MUAHARHARHARHAR


  

... ähem ... zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, es wurden schon wesentlich schlechtere Threads mit wesentlich schlechteren Witzen gepusht. 

SSA

P.S.: Immer noch kein Kommentar von Herb.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 23.02.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Immer noch kein Kommentar von Herb.



gesegnet sei SSA


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 23.02.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 23.02.2007 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUHU! 

Jetzt ist mein Werk vollbracht. Ruhe in Frieden, Legende vom Forum.  

SSA


----------



## DawnHellscream (17. März 2007)

ein einziges geschleime um die CO's des forums ^^


----------

